# Case Back Closers



## shinybryan (Feb 7, 2009)

Think I need to invest in a snap back closer,

there seem to be three main types, what would

members recommend ?

Regards Shiny


----------



## tixntox (Jul 17, 2009)

My crystal press has always worked for me - up to press (pardon the pun)!

Mike


----------



## tall_tim (Jul 29, 2009)

I use my crystal press too.


----------



## shinybryan (Feb 7, 2009)

The three main types seem to be;

pliers type

lever handle type

screw down type

Which is best ?,

What do you use ?

Shiny


----------



## Micky (Apr 2, 2009)

I use a crystal press too. They work very well.


----------



## Big Bad Boris (Dec 3, 2010)

shinybryan said:


> The three main types seem to be;
> 
> pliers type
> 
> ...


I use a Lever handle type for press on case backs, and a jaxa type opener to close screw downs...... but jaxa openers can slip and scratch the caseback. A sticky plastic ball may be a better option for screw downs.


----------



## Roger the Dodger (Oct 5, 2009)

I use one of  these  Never let me down yet...


----------



## shinybryan (Feb 7, 2009)

Roger the Dodger said:


> I use one of  these  Never let me down yet...


----------



## shinybryan (Feb 7, 2009)

Thanks for the information to all who replied,

ordered the one that Roger suggested last evening.

Ebay marked as despatched today !

regards, Shiny


----------



## Big Bad Boris (Dec 3, 2010)

shinybryan said:


> Thanks for the information to all who replied,
> 
> ordered the one that Roger suggested last evening.
> 
> ...


If you have a lot of modern watches to work on you may find that you have to order a larger set of dies.

But you can normally find a way of working around the problem when needed.


----------



## andyclient (Aug 1, 2009)

Roger the Dodger said:


> I use one of  these  Never let me down yet...


Yep thats what i use , slightly different but basically the same and from the same place :thumbsup:


----------

